# How can I get Heat Press Repair or Parts?



## tortellini76

My heat press has been working fine fro the whole year I had it. Then one day it refuses to heat up. No prior warning. There were no "cool" spots or any problems before. Anyone know what may be wrong? I'd appreciate any advice. I've been researching for hours with nothing to show.
By the way, I don't see a brand name anywhere. But I assume they are all basically the same construction concept.


----------



## Masterkoin

What brand and model is yours?


----------



## charles95405

with no name on it...you probably have a Chinese press..I am sure not all the presses have the same parts, especially the electronics but the heating element should be close to the same. I would check to make sure that there is not a blown fuse either inline or internal. I am sure you checked, but is the circuit that it is plugged into working. It is not uncommon for a press to blow a circuit that is shared or low amps. Does the press have digital time/temp..if so do they light up ..also your on/off switch could be not working...several things you have to check if you don't have access to the vendor of the machine


----------



## tortellini76

I checked the fuse on the side, it's fine. The digital read out is working properly so is the timer. The only problem seems to be the lack of heat. I don't want to just junk it if there's a chance i can fix it. It probably is a Chinese made machine. I bought it off ebay when I was just getting into the t-shirt biz. Seemed like a good idea at the time. I am frustrated because it seems like there should be a way to fix it. I bought it from Nordale clothing on ebay. I messaged him but no response...go figure.


----------



## lewisart

I have the same problem. I purchased heat press from Nordale Clothing and it burned up 4 month after I bought it. Seller does not respond. I am now fighting it through my credit card company. Ebay should kick this guy out.


----------



## proworlded

Can you post a photo so we may see the machine?


----------



## ozzyboxer

ok i need help and i need it badly, i bought a brand new heat press of ebay and the seller of ebay and the seller has dissapered.. when i switch it on, i can the see the power light, meaning the electric is goin through but the no digital numbers are coming on anymore and its not heating up.. model number is HP5ZM and serial number is 1240.. i really need somone to help me out, ive spent wat too much already and machine is not working before i was about to advertise..


----------



## proworlded

Here again, a photo would really help to identify the machine.


----------



## greyhorsewoman

Not knowing the machine, I don't know if this helps, but the symptoms sound similar ... lights up but no heat. For us it was the relay switch. It was a simple fix, but you have to open it up and see if any of the connections looks 'fried.'

We were able temporarity get the bugger going by cleaning it up so it made connection, but a replacement is necessary for a permanent fix.


----------



## penwork

Do ant lights come on? Did you check the fuse?


----------



## BillyV

Cheap Presses don't always last... But if you would post a picture someone maty be able to help!


----------



## mssweety1211

have you had any luck with fixing your press? I am going dealing with the same issues now? It is not getting hot.


----------



## Ultraviolent

I have the same problem.

Bought the powerheatpress from Ebay, lasted 2 months and now comes on, but does not get hot.

I tried email, and phone but no response.

I took it apart and found a wire that had burned.

Here is how I got it working.

1. Unplug it and remove the power box panel from the back ( 4 screws ) 
2. remove the power box from the press ( 4 screws on the bottom and one on the side) 
3. Remove the sticker from the front ( see image ) 
4. Remove the 4 screws that hold the board to the unit.
5. See the wire pointed out in the picture, it goes from one terminal to the next, its very thin. I replaced it with a slightly heavier guage wire and it seems to be ok ( knock on wood )

Hope this helps you guys, I was really pissed when this went out, and I will leave bad feedback on this item.http://www.ultraviolentgear.com/images/IMG_0293.JPG
http://www.ultraviolentgear.com/images/IMG_0294.JPG
http://www.ultraviolentgear.com/images/IMG_0295.JPG
http://www.ultraviolentgear.com/images/IMG_0296.JPG


----------



## Cookiegurl

I have a 4 in 1 heat press. Model No. 10hpm006-gb006b-4l which heated up the first day and now I get nothing. I was sent a replacement panel but have no idea how to wire it or even take the one that is in completely out. I started unwiring it but stopped. Is there a manual or somewhere I can get some help with this problem. The sad thing is that I also purchased mine off of ebay. It's been sitting on my shelf for a year. PLEASE HELP.


----------



## Ultraviolent

If you can give me the contact info that replaced your circuit board I may be able to help. Mine got hot again, and two more wires have to be replaced.


----------



## Cookiegurl

I stated earlier that the replacement wasn't the same as the install one but I stand corrected. It is the same. I purchased it off of ebay from louis lau.209 kung um letter box on kum um road, yuen long hong kong. that is the info of where and who it came from. I see that they are located in meizhou china on N081 Yimin road in meizhou city. I was hoping to find the name of the store that it actually is located under. Even if i could find someone locally to do it if I couldn't would be a great help. I just don't know where to start. Thank You for taking time out to help me.


----------



## Ultraviolent

Hey, 

If its the same board then you should just have to make sure its unplugged, cut the cord wires and splice and attach them with wire nuts. You might have to re-connect the switches, so mark the wire colors on the terminal connectors and take photos before you disconnect anything for reference. 

I hope that is some help, if you can't do it yourself, I would imagine you can find an electronics store to replace it for less than $50.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Cookiegurl

It probably would be easier to just pay someone. I should have marked the wires I disconnected to the panel so I would know where they go. You have been a big help. Thank you. Now all I have to do is find who does this where I am. Is it a specific type store that does this type work?


----------



## Cookiegurl

I think I will start in the yellow pages and start searching for the electronic stores or repair shops that might be able to help me. Thanks


----------



## Flyshirt

I'm having the same problems with the "power heat press". One of the wires connecting the heat platen to the main circuit board has burnt through. Will using guage wire as someone posted above solve this? I'm on phone so ill try and post the pics. Well it won't let me post pics, ill do it later but any help would be good.


----------



## lawannas

it gets hot but when it reaches the desired temp it constantly clicks, like a click per second. and it also will go way above what i set it to while clicking. the covered wires that attaches in the plate it is turning brown like it burning out. i checked in the plate and its all connected soundly. i opened up the back where all the wires go into what kind of looks like a breaker switch(but with no switch) the clicking is coming from there. the model sahok sh49bd


----------



## tshirt131

Looking for a reliable repair person for two old seal am4 swing arm machines. Don't even know if parts are available. Machines work but are in need of rehab.


----------



## dpscom

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0By8cl7We197BbHhoZktQcTNJOTg/edit?usp=sharing

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0By8cl7We197BLS1rbUJpMm91dGs/edit?usp=sharing

Here is my issue. The fuse was jumped but a white wire is not connected that goes to the platen.

Can anyone advise on a location for that wire?


----------



## Lang55esan

I assume they are all basically the same construction concept.


----------



## Loisvr

I have the HP3802 Heat Press and it just keeps getting hotter and hotter. It won't stop on the setting I have it set for. Can anyone give me a clue on how to fix this?


----------



## proworlded

You probably need a new controller. I suggest that you contact the supplier.


----------



## Loisvr

I bought this off of Ebay a few years ago, so I don't know who to contact to get a new part.


----------



## charles95405

If you got it off ebay a few years ago...doubt you will find any parts unless you know the source of the press


----------



## proworlded

Loisvr said:


> I bought this off of Ebay a few years ago, so I don't know who to contact to get a new part.


I think you might be out of luck. The type of controller that is on that machine is not used any longer.


----------



## llkayw

I have a TransPro Heat Press and can't find parts for it. They want me to send it to them for repair. Why when I have someone here to do it and just need the replacement part(s)? Does anyone know if there a place that sells parts online?


----------



## proworlded

Linda.

Please call us tomorrow and ask for Anthony. He can help you. 800-678-8289.


----------



## backtovermont

I bought one of the cheap Chinese presses from US Cutter and after four months it up and died. When I called customer support I was informed that they can't get parts for them. If it's under 90 days they will swap it on warranty but after that your on your own. I found a replacement SSR relay at a local Refrigeration parts supply for $7.00, their a common item used on motors and heat elements. Turns out it wasn't that. I got confused when diagnosing with a meter. I didn't realize the Chinese switch the White neutral instead of the Black L1 hot wire so their was no discernible current coming out of the relay so I assumed it was defective. It turned out to be a burnt wire where it attaches to the heat plate. The wire seemed to have dissolved from the heat. I replaced it with a larger gauge heat resistant wire I got from a Restaurant Equipment parts store. Works fine now.


----------



## backtovermont

backtovermont said:


> I bought one of the cheap Chinese presses from US Cutter and after four months it up and died. When I called customer support I was informed that they can't get parts for them. If it's under 90 days they will swap it on warranty but after that your on your own. I found a replacement SSR relay at a local Refrigeration parts supply for $7.00, their a common item used on motors and heat elements. Turns out it wasn't that. I got confused when diagnosing with a meter. I didn't realize the Chinese switch the White neutral instead of the Black L1 hot wire so their was no discernible current coming out of the relay so I assumed it was defective. It turned out to be a burnt wire where it attaches to the heat plate. The wire seemed to have dissolved from the heat. I replaced it with a larger gauge heat resistant wire I got from a Restaurant Equipment parts store. Works fine now.


Update: I have discovered that the woven metal shield on the thermo couple wire is coming into contact with the wires on the heat plate as the press is being lowered causing the terminals to short and burn off the terminals where they connect to the heat plate. I recommend that you replace the heat plate wires with 10 gauge heat resistant wire (available and affordable online) and new terminals then throw the stock neoprene rubber heat plate insulator pad away replacing it with fiberglass home insulation (backing removed) and putting a generous amount between the thermocouple and the new 10 gauge heat plate wires. This would be a good preventative measure to do to any inexpensive Chinese heat press way before you experience a failure. I now do this as a preventive measure even before using a brand new Chinese heat press and to date no more problems.


----------



## Kilah17

I had a heat press built directly from China. It's a double plate large format automatic hydraulic heat press. The problem I having with it is the machine comes on and heats up but the automatic lift isn't working. It has a compressor on the side and it not showing no signs of pressure from the machine. I don't know what the problem could be. Could somebody please give me an idea of what's going on with it.


----------



## Chanman

charles95405 said:


> with no name on it...you probably have a Chinese press..I am sure not all the presses have the same parts, especially the electronics but the heating element should be close to the same. I would check to make sure that there is not a blown fuse either inline or internal. I am sure you checked, but is the circuit that it is plugged into working. It is not uncommon for a press to blow a circuit that is shared or low amps. Does the press have digital time/temp..if so do they light up ..also your on/off switch could be not working...several things you have to check if you don't have access to the vendor of the machine


Hello, 

I am having a similar problem. I have a oil based flat bed heat press 40x45. The switch buzzes real loud when it's heating up and turns off when the temp gage reaches where it was set. I tried replacing the switch because that noise was annoying but then the press didn't spike in temperature at all. So I put the old one back and NOW my press isn't heating up to what it was set at. I set it to 260ac but my lazer temp gun reads only 160c. It's not transferring the art to fabric. What do you think I should do? Please help this is a major bummer.


----------



## charles95405

Chandler.....you quoted me but my post was almost 6 years ago and technology has greatly changed


----------



## dee43

I need help, I bought a heat press from a china company , everything turns on but it wont heat up. dont know what to try next. included is a copy of the machine. /Users/dinoragarcia/Desktop/1495401_1010043982359073_8571601677666902464_o.jpg


----------



## backtovermont

dee43 said:


> I need help, I bought a heat press from a china company , everything turns on but it wont heat up. dont know what to try next. included is a copy of the machine. /Users/dinoragarcia/Desktop/1495401_1010043982359073_8571601677666902464_o.jpg


I experienced a similar problem. What I found on mine was a burnt wire connection where the wires connect to the heat plate. I replaced the wires with a heavier gauge heat resistant wire purchased on E-Bay.


----------



## roanwell

backtovermont said:


> I bought one of the cheap Chinese presses from US Cutter and after four months it up and died. When I called customer support I was informed that they can't get parts for them. If it's under 90 days they will swap it on warranty but after that your on your own. I found a replacement SSR relay at a local Refrigeration parts supply for $7.00, their a common item used on motors and heat elements. Turns out it wasn't that. I got confused when diagnosing with a meter. I didn't realize the Chinese switch the White neutral instead of the Black L1 hot wire so their was no discernible current coming out of the relay so I assumed it was defective. It turned out to be a burnt wire where it attaches to the heat plate. The wire seemed to have dissolved from the heat. I replaced it with a larger gauge heat resistant wire I got from a Restaurant Equipment parts store. Works fine now.


For anybody that has replaced the cable/wires connecting to the heating element, how did you attach it? Did you solder the connection? Can you show pictures?


----------



## backtovermont

roanwell said:


> For anybody that has replaced the cable/wires connecting to the heating element, how did you attach it? Did you solder the connection? Can you show pictures?


I used a solderless connector that was manually crimped on. This repair has lasted well over a year. You can find these connectors at any place that sells hardware or at a auto parts store. I got a whole assortment with the stripper/crimper on the cheap at Walmart.


----------



## djque

I would never buy Chinese after reading all these post. There is no way yall should be fixing these presses.


----------



## backtovermont

djque said:


> I would never buy Chinese after reading all these post. There is no way yall should be fixing these presses.


I could buy three Chinese for what I would have to pay for one of the "quality" presses, so I did. I use two on a daily basis and I have one more as a backup and a traveler for events. I've only had trouble with the one and because I paid attention in shop class I was able to repair that one myself.


----------



## djque

backtovermont said:


> I could buy three Chinese for what I would have to pay for one of the "quality" presses, so I did. I use two on a daily basis and I have one more as a backup and a traveler for events. I've only had trouble with the one and because I paid attention in shop class I was able to repair that one myself.


 thats cool but my job is to print tshirt not repair the press. I had a Chinese press and the build felt flimsy. I used it till i could buy my hotronix fusion but i had my fair shares of issues with it like it stoped heating up cause the fuse blew replaced that then the relay blew, then it just stopped working all together on a order i was doing. Got the fusion and been happy ever since. There is a big difference when you step up to the big leagues. If something goes wrong i know who to contact. But good luck with you presses.


----------



## backtovermont

djque said:


> thats cool but my job is to print tshirt not repair the press. I had a Chinese press and the build felt flimsy. I used it till i could buy my hotronix fusion but i had my fair shares of issues with it like it stoped heating up cause the fuse blew replaced that then the relay blew, then it just stopped working all together on a order i was doing. Got the fusion and been happy ever since. There is a big difference when you step up to the big leagues. If something goes wrong i know who to contact. But good luck with you presses.


We all want the Maserati, but my Chinese pickups make me money now without bank loans. I don't give it a second thought when I throw one of them into my event trailer. These cheepo's now will allow me to buy a quality press later..............for cash! And I'll still have the extra "flimsy" capacity for production.


----------



## Derreus

Please help I have had my press looked at and the electrician says that the plate will heat and the machine is getting power, but the module/control panel that sends the heat and lights it up is not working properly. Do you all think that I just be experiencing a wiring problem? Where would I be able to find a module or control panel for it. I'm sorry, I'm new to all of this. In short the wires seem fine and when tested to see if it gets current it does, but the machine will not light up or heat up. Thank you guys for any help, I only purchased this machine 3 months ago so I'm really hoping to be able to fix it. I am going to try attaching a photo of a press similar to mine.


----------



## backtovermont

Derreus said:


> Please help I have had my press looked at and the electrician says that the plate will heat and the machine is getting power, but the module/control panel that sends the heat and lights it up is not working properly. Do you all think that I just be experiencing a wiring problem? Where would I be able to find a module or control panel for it. I'm sorry, I'm new to all of this. In short the wires seem fine and when tested to see if it gets current it does, but the machine will not light up or heat up. Thank you guys for any help, I only purchased this machine 3 months ago so I'm really hoping to be able to fix it. I am going to try attaching a photo of a press similar to mine.


The Module (solid state relay?) is available on E-Bay and if you shop there reasonably cheap. Just get the manufacturer and the model # off from yours.


----------



## Derreus

Crazy question I'm sure... but will I even be able to find the model number and all with it being one of the "cheap Chinese made" models? Have you ever experienced anything similar?


----------



## Cito27

Hi i have a problem with y gecko heat press model GK 101-pro it doesn't warm up there are 2 signal light on the temperature display set one is settem and the other out , when i turn it on and press to set temperature both of this lights go on could this be the problem why is not heating up if someone knows or had a problem like this please let me know I will appreciate thanks


----------



## KwestDesignz

I an having the same issue. I really do not want to purchase another heat press right now. This one is only a year old today. This is ridiculous! Please help! Where can I get it fixed. I have been trying to get in touch with the vendor I bought it from since January and they won't respond. The model is a HP8IN1. No manufacturer listed. Thanks!


----------



## KwestDesignz

Here are pictures of my heat press


----------



## cbrawley

Model Pro 460x CE Heat Press Machine
Serial #58025
NEED TO REPLACE POWER SWITCH

Can you help?


----------



## REECEBEAUTIFULME

My heat press machine is not heating up or the window display on the front of my machine is not lighting up as well what should i do to fix this problem


----------



## g8inla

My heat press does not heat up at all. The heat comes on at 134 degrees F. and does not adjust
,the timer works. The model is HP3802. I purchased it from USCutter. This press arrived 6-7 past the due date. Company is hard to deal with. Any suggestions?


----------



## Monika7882

*Repair Shop in L.A. or Schematic?*

I have a heat press...Chinese made, no brand...and a pet that just so happened to climb into the rear of the press and snip all of the wires. 

I need the schematics or leads on people in Los Angeles who could do the re-wiring, please. 

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B4jEdQ73UElyYkU1NmhfcE1Gbms

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B4jEdQ73UElydml5RmhlUng2Mlk



Any help you can give would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Gpruitt54

I was recently gifted a MPress 1620. When turned it on, all the lights illuminate as expected, I can set the timer and temp, but the press never heats up. Can these machine be repaired. Because this was a give-me and they retail for about $375.00 I would be worthwhile for me to repair this machine. 

Where can I buy parts, or where who repairs these machines?


----------



## lacey209

i have been trying to upload a photo but it wont let me. I have a Chinese brand 5 in 1 heat press and I cant even get the lights to turn on. I changed the fuse and still nothing its been used a handful of time. please help


----------



## rudaakis00

I Have Uk Press Blue one Model number is HPC480. ON-OFF switch has the power. because there is the light in the switch. 
But Display and blank tried mowing all cables, looks that every intact probable, haven't so any problems like cable born or something like that. 
Please help me. 
My email: [email protected]


----------



## BraaaaapGraphics

*Re: Repair Shop in L.A. or Schematic?*



Monika7882 said:


> I have a heat press...Chinese made, no brand...and a pet that just so happened to climb into the rear of the press and snip all of the wires.
> 
> I need the schematics or leads on people in Los Angeles who could do the re-wiring, please.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B4jEdQ73UElyYkU1NmhfcE1Gbms
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B4jEdQ73UElydml5RmhlUng2Mlk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any help you can give would be greatly appreciated!




I think one of mine is identical to that ill look in the am if so ill take pics of inside


----------



## BMaddi

I have a vevor 2421B heat press machine and it's not heating up. I can't seem to switch the light from off alarm to stop it from going off and it is not heating up. can you tell me how to fix this problem


----------



## Kelsie

Where can I find a breaker for my co z 110 v


----------



## Deadpool49

if anyone is still checking this thread I am trying to find parts because when tightening down the press arm the arm itself snapped in the middle, I was able to remove it from the the press and tightening post but cannot find the arm under any intuitive name I have been able to google for it. it is an asian knockoff I am fairly sure called a vivohome hp5in1.


----------



## MadeDesigns

Deadpool49 said:


> if anyone is still checking this thread I am trying to find parts because when tightening down the press arm the arm itself snapped in the middle, I was able to remove it from the the press and tightening post but cannot find the arm under any intuitive name I have been able to google for it. it is an asian knockoff I am fairly sure called a vivohome hp5in1.
> View attachment 272075


heatpressnation.com sells parts for these no name presses. They usually are interchangeable . I was able to refurbish 2 cheap china presses with parts from them. I purchased various wiring but I'm sure they can help with other parts.


----------



## KathleenMcC

I have an older heat press, maybe 8 years old or so. Model PRO3804X. I've used it 2-3 times per year when I make t-shirt quilts. When I pulled it out last time, the heat came up to temp, but would not maintain. Lights work on the display. I would like to repair this machine, if parts are still available. Do I need a new relay or is something else probably broken? I have taken the back off of the machine and don't see any burnt wires or loose connections. If anyone could point me in the right direction, I would be so grateful.

Thank you,
Kathleen


----------

